# Need an AKC name!



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Copper always makes me think of the Fox and the Hound. Love that movie.

Coops Know When to Hold 'Em - Kenny Roger's The Gambler reference and also applicable to holding/hugging people when they need comfort.


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

That's a good one!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What are his parents names?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

coop's shiny penny


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Coop's on a Roll
Coop's All in
Coop's on the Trigger
Coop's Ace in the Hole


----------

